# Fort Pickens - Gulf Side



## GulfSteve (Jun 22, 2012)

Caught 7 ladyfish in the morning with shrimp, sand fleas and even 2 on empty hooks! Then spy'd a school of mullet moving past and snagged 17 of them in my cast net. Not any bites the rest of the day but was a great day outdoors and the first time in a long time I brought home food. The mullet fed a 4th of July party - fresh and tasty!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome. How was the june grass in the surf?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Great catch. Whats the best way to cook up those mullet?


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

nice! gulf mullet are the best. the best way to cook them is to fillet them, skin them then fry them jokers. a close second is to fillet them then smoke them.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

jakec said:


> nice! gulf mullet are the best. the best way to cook them is to fillet them, skin them then fry them jokers. a close second is to fillet them then smoke them.


×2 and make shure they are fresh u cant beat fresh mullet.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

no june grass.

i saw tons of schools of mullet on the beach side there, didn't know what they were until i got my snorkel gear and went in. wish i had a net, those things would of been a nice dinner

anyone ever catch them on bread? reminds me of my freshwater days targeting shad and shiners on dough lol


----------



## GulfSteve (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah - no grass and clear water but a heck of a current towards the pass - I had trouble getting anything to sit on bottom even with 4oz pyramid weights - had nothing heavier.

I marinated the mullet fillets in zesty italian dressing, battered in spicy breading and fried them all up - everyone loved them and commented on how fresh they were. My wife is expert at cleaning them now  which is even better. I have mullet scales all over the back porch though.

I've never seen schools like that in the gulf, is that rare (I've only really started fishing aka "learning" since this spring)?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

GulfSteve said:


> Yeah - no grass and clear water but a heck of a current towards the pass - I had trouble getting anything to sit on bottom even with 4oz pyramid weights - had nothing heavier.
> 
> I marinated the mullet fillets in zesty italian dressing, battered in spicy breading and fried them all up - everyone loved them and commented on how fresh they were. My wife is expert at cleaning them now  which is even better. I have mullet scales all over the back porch though.
> 
> I've never seen schools like that in the gulf, is that rare (I've only really started fishing aka "learning" since this spring)?


Ive been on the bay side one the peir and seen em swimming through in schools of thousands. But we dont usually have no trouble getting em exspecially around the pass just gotta get to em before they start going down.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

they are running right now. the thing is the water is clear and calm so you can see the schools.. they will stick near the surface in groups and come into the shallows to feed.


----------

